# Time to eat... or not?



## fuggles123 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 6 year old Maltese and from day one, he's been a very finicky eater. :smilie_tischkante: I often have to hand feed him (which he will eat sometimes but not always), or add a food topper to his food. Food toppers work for a day or two and then he's not interested anymore.

I've been told to put food down for 15-20 minutes, and if he doesn't eat, take it away and try again at the next scheduled feeding time. I have yet to try this out as I'm so afraid that he will simply not eat. And since Maltese's are so small, I'm worried about low blood sugar etc.....

Does anyone here have a finicky Maltese? What have you tried that has worked?


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi,
I always have good luck putting some warm water on top of tyson's food. Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How small is your malt? Is he 3 lbs or 6 lbs or what? Is he underweight?

My Abbey doesn't always eat, I used to worry about her, but I don't anymore....if she doesn't eat, I pick it up before one of the others gets to it. If you have a very small malt, maybe you could leave kibble out in a bowl all the time.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I feed all of mine twice a day, plus some assorted treats. My smallest girl is 4lbs. They all eat their food while the bowls are down, if anyone dilly dallies, the bowls go up after about 15 minutes. They never dilly dally anymore. They just eat, and I have never seen hypogylcemia (of course I feed a good food that is low on the glycemic index) in any of my dogs as adults.


----------



## fuggles123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. He's 8.5lbs so not a tiny Maltese by any means. 

I feed a home cooked diet so it's difficult for me to leave food out all day. 

So you guys think I should pick up the food after 15-20 minutes and try again at the next scheduled feeding? Does this actually teach them to eat when food is presented?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

fuggles123 said:


> Thanks for the replies. He's 8.5lbs so not a tiny Maltese by any means.
> 
> I feed a home cooked diet so it's difficult for me to leave food out all day.
> 
> So you guys think I should pick up the food after 15-20 minutes and try again at the next scheduled feeding? Does this actually teach them to eat when food is presented?


 Yes it does. And I agree fresh food becomes not fit to feed over time. I would let her have the food for 20 minutes. Then pick up the dish. Feed again at the normal time. Believe me, once she is really hungry, she is going to eat that food. Mine are so accustomed to this, that even if I run out of their regular food, or we are traveling and using kibble, they eat everything put before them in about a 10 minute period. No leftovers!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## fuggles123 (Feb 7, 2008)

I tend to think he's a tad on the skinny side but most folks think he's just right. 

I guess I'm going to have to practice some tough love and hopefully he'll learn to eat at scheduled times. 

One more thing though..... He needs to take his liver supplements (he has MVD (asymptomatic) at meal times.... if he doesn't eat, does this mean I have to skip the supplements. This also worries me somewhat.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What supplements is he on? Most asymptomatic MVD dogs do not require any special diet or treatment.


----------



## fuggles123 (Feb 7, 2008)

He's on HepatoSupport and a probiotic by RX Vitamins for his stomach issues. On a recent ultrasound, he also had some sludge in gallbladder so he's on Ursodiol in hopes of getting rid of it. If he doesn't eat, there's no way I can get him to take these.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Typically a dog may miss a few meals while getting on schedule. If your dog has other issues like IBD and inflammation in the liver, this can cause inappetance.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I heard the same advice on SM and followed it to the detriment of my dog. In Casanova's case, it turns out he wasn't eating because the food he was on made his stomach hurt. I picked up his food after 15 minutes several times a day at regular intervals just as advised with no treats whatsoever, and over 3 weeks he lost almost 3/4 pound as a 6 month old and became very weak and skinny. Sometimes there is a reason why we shouldn't force our choices on the dog. After I got him eating the right diet for him, his stomach was alot better and over time he turned from a finicky dog to a a dog that will pig out on a wide variety of foods. I would always ask my vet first and foremost for advice as your vet is the only one familiar with your pet's medical history. Good luck!


----------



## Miller (Apr 11, 2011)

*Food Sensitive*

My Maltese was rescued from a very bad puppy mill and has food issues. He is very sensitive to soy, corn meal, by products, additives, etc. He will refuse to eat I have him on a high scale food that is grain free and I cut it will some low fat wet because I don't want to make him fat with high protein. 

My mom's shitu does the same thing as well, she has to literally hand feed him because if he doesn't eat he throws up bile so she can't not let him eat. 

I changed my guys food to a brand called taste the wild. It is bison & Venison and rates as one of the highest quality dog foods on the market. My dog can't get enough of it and always cleans his bowl. My mom had luck with it as well. A dog can't deny their natural diet. 

My Maltese also performs well when I take him on my 5 mile trails through intermediate terrain. He can last longer when he has more protein in the muscle.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you feed him twice a day? This may not be the case for you, but I had a friend who had a dog with a delicate stomach. If she got TOO hungry she wouldn't want to eat and had to be coaxed. You know how sometimes you don't want to eat breakfast right away?
If his weight is just right, I'd try smaller portions more often or healthful, easy to digest snacks.
Just a thought.........


----------



## fuggles123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions and input. Because I feed mostly home cooked, I may be feeding him more than he wants (or needs) to eat. He refused to eat breakfast this morning so I just let him be. When it was time for his next feeding, he gobbled it all up.


----------

